# Uplink Activity for January 2013



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 1/2/13 at 12:56pm ET (v00)*

*Package Flag Change*
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
149 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
149 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
297 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
297 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Added x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)

8716 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*60 changes seen 1/3/13 at 4:16am ET (v05)*

*Preview Status Change*
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9426 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed
9426 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 72.7° TP 17 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended Popup Removed

*Reference EPG Change*
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4154 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4154 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4185 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4185 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4337 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4354 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4433 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4451 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4467 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4740 NFL NFL Network 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4740 NFL NFL Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
4933 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4939 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
4958 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5326 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5326 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5507 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5507 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 72.7° TP 17 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5530 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5548 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5548 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5570 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5576 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 110° TP 22)

8716 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*50 changes seen 1/3/13 at 4:56am ET (v06)*

*Reference EPG Change*
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4113 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4154 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4154 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4185 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4185 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4337 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
4354 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4433 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4451 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4467 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4740 NFL NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4740 NFL NFL Network 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4740 NFL NFL Network 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
4933 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
4939 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
4958 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
5326 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5326 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5507 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
5507 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9426 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 17)
5530 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
5548 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5548 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5570 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
5576 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
5914 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9447 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 32)
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9482 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9444 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)

8716 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Give me a H ... give me a D ...

*77 changes seen 1/3/13 at 2:11pm ET (v10)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5304 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment added to 129° TP 28 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9578
5304 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9578
5307 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel added to 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9587
5307 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9587
9578 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment added to 129° TP 28 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9578 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9587 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel added to 129° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9587 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9588 SUND (358 HD) Sundance added to 129° TP 29 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9588 SUND (358 HD) Sundance added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9589 FUSE (164 HD) Fuse added to 129° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9589 FUSE (164 HD) Fuse added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
9859 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) renamed AFRO Afrotainment (French/African) (118° TP 2 SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
258 CHRCH The Church Channel 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order)
258 CHRCH The Church Channel 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
358 SUND Sundance 119° TP 15 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
358 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Top 20 on 20 119° TP 12 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 92 Local)
6003 SXM03 Sirius/XM Top 20 on 20 72.7° TP 9 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 92 Local)
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM 40s on 4 119° TP 21 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 88 Local)
6004 SXM04 Sirius/XM 40s on 4 72.7° TP 15 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 88 Local)
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Love 119° TP 11 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 89 Local)
6017 SXM17 Sirius/XM Love 72.7° TP 5 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 89 Local)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Soul Town 119° TP 17 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 93 Local)
6049 SXM49 Sirius/XM Soul Town 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 93 Local)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Prime Country 119° TP 13 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 90 Local)
6058 SXM58 Sirius/XM Prime Country 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 90 Local)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Pops 119° TP 18 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 91 Local)
6075 SXM75 Sirius/XM Pops 72.7° TP 7 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 91 Local)
929 AUD07 Gumbo 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 75 Local)
929 AUD07 Gumbo 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 75 Local)
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 119° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 76 Local)
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 76 Local)
947 AUD20 Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 73 Local)
947 AUD20 Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 73 Local)
949 MUZK2 Muzak 2 (Muzak) 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 74 Local)
949 MUZK2 Muzak 2 (Muzak) 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 74 Local)
950 CD 1 Screen Door 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 77 Local)
950 CD 1 Screen Door 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 77 Local)
951 CD 2 Rawhide 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 78 Local)
951 CD 2 Rawhide 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 78 Local)
961 CD 12 Ink'd 119° TP 20 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 79 Local)
961 CD 12 Ink'd 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 79 Local)
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 119° TP 8 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 80 Local)
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Preview Ended Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 80 Local)
679 PTV PTV Global (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 HD Instant Order Preview
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 HD Preview
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview
676 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9508 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Preview
9508 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Preview
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 32 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
154 NFL NFL Network 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
154 NFL NFL Network 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
185 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
185 HLMRK Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was Audio)
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was Audio)
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
187 HMC Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 1 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
187 HMC Hallmark Movie Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
817 CD 12 Ink'd removed from 119° TP 20 (Audio Preview)
817 CD 12 Ink'd removed from 72.7° TP 25 (Audio Preview)
839 TELAM TeleAmazonas removed from 110° TP 8 (SD)
839 TELAM TeleAmazonas removed from 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4)
857 SUR Canal Sur removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
857 SUR Canal Sur removed from 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4)
4824 TELAM TeleAmazonas removed from 110° TP 8 (SD Hidden)
4824 TELAM TeleAmazonas removed from 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4852 SUR Canal Sur removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
4852 SUR Canal Sur removed from 77° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

8718 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool... was wondering when those HD feeds of the other AMC-suite channels would show up in an uplink.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, hope they materialize fully before long. Nice for a change to see the possibility of some new HD added that I don't already get with my other TV provider (D*). 

New Season of Portlandia starts at 10PM ET tonight, IFC HD added before then I'm sure would make quite a lot happy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 1/4/13 at 3:47pm ET (v19)*

*Preview Status Change*
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order Preview
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*22 changes seen 1/7/13 at 12:56pm ET (v08)*

*Channels Renamed*
271 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
271 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
272 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
272 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
830 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
830 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
831 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
831 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4802 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
4802 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4804 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
4804 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4805 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (129° TP 32 HD Hidden)
4805 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden)
6167 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
6167 FTRAE Telefutura (East) renamed UNIME UniMás (East) (72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4276 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (272 HD) (129° TP 32 HD Hidden)
4276 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (272 HD) (72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden)
5348 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (831 HD) (129° TP 32 HD Hidden)
5348 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (831 HD) (72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden)
9522 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (272 HD) (129° TP 32 HD)
9522 FTRAW Telefutura (West) renamed UNIMW UniMás (West) (272 HD) (72.7° TP 6 HD)

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 1/9/13 at 11:46am ET (v23)*

*Channels Renamed*
875 STORE (Advertising) renamed FIT (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
875 STORE (Advertising) renamed FIT (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9644 STORE (Advertising) renamed FIT (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 STORE (Advertising) renamed FIT (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 1/10/13 at 4:21pm ET (v00)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8718 Channels


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

sepcial attenion doay at 77 est q1 arives


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*10 changes seen 1/11/13 at 4:56pm ET (v08)*

*Preview Status Change*
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 129° TP 20 HD Preview
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 72.7° TP 28 HD Preview

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 1/11/13 at 8:56pm ET (v10)*

*Reference EPG Change*
6293 WHTM (27 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) 61.5° TP 30 (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 30 Ch 5170 (instead of 61.5° TP 30 Ch 6293)
6295 WGAL (8 HD) LANCASTER, PA (NBC) 61.5° TP 30 (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 30 Ch 5172 (instead of 61.5° TP 30 Ch 6295)
6296 WPMT (43 HD) YORK, PA (FOX) 61.5° TP 30 (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 30 Ch 5173 (instead of 61.5° TP 30 Ch 6296)

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*16 changes seen 1/14/13 at 4:16am ET (v27)*

*Preview Status Change*
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 129° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 72.7° TP 3 HD - Preview Ended
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9481 TMC-E (327 HD) The Movie Channel East 72.7° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - EPG linked to Ch 9512 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - EPG linked to Ch 9512 on 72.7° TP 3 (instead of 129° TP 20)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9480 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 23)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9480 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 23)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9513 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 23)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9513 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 23)

8718 Channels

*6 changes seen 1/14/13 at 4:56am ET (v28)*

*Reference EPG Change*
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - EPG linked to Ch 9512 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - EPG linked to Ch 9512 on 129° TP 20 (instead of 72.7° TP 3)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9480 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9480 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9513 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9513 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)

8718 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

111 changes seen 1/15/13 at 1:01am ET (v03)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6810 UP4 added to 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5176 WGCB (49 HD Local) RED LION, PA added to 61.5° 30s52 (MD / PA) (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (49-01)
5169 WEIQ (42 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (PBS) added to 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (42-01)
5169 WEIQ (42 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (PBS) added to 61.5° 18s62 (W Florida) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (42-01)
5170 WFBD (48 HD Local) DESTIN, FL added to 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (48-01)
5170 WFBD (48 HD Local) DESTIN, FL added to 61.5° 18s62 (W Florida) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (48-01)
5171 WJTC (44 HD Local) PENSACOLA, FL added to 129° 12s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (44-01)
5171 WJTC (44 HD Local) PENSACOLA, FL added to 61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (44-01)
5172 WFGX (35 HD Local) FORT WALTON BEACH, FL (MYTV) added to 129° 12s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (35-01)
5172 WFGX (35 HD Local) FORT WALTON BEACH, FL (MYTV) added to 61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (35-01)
5173 WSRE (23 HD Local) PENSACOLA, FL (PBS) added to 129° 12s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (23-01)
5173 WSRE (23 HD Local) PENSACOLA, FL (PBS) added to 61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (23-01)

*Channels Moved*
6265 WABI BANGOR, ME (CBS) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
14240 KVHP2 JASPER, TX (FOX) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14578 WGBY2 SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14662 WGBY3 SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14831 WGBY4 SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14843 KLTL2 LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
15200 KLTL3 LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
5250 WVII (7 HD Local) BANGOR, ME (ABC) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (HD Bangor, ME market Hidden)
5251 WABI (5 HD Local) BANGOR, ME (CBS) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (HD Bangor, ME market Hidden)
5252 WLBZ (2 HD Local) BANGOR, ME (NBC) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (HD Bangor, ME market Hidden)
5253 WFVX (22 HD Local) BANGOR, ME (FOX) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (HD Bangor, ME market Hidden)
5254 WMEB (12 HD Local) ORONO, ME (PBS) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (HD Bangor, ME market Hidden)
8097 WABID (19 Local) BANGOR, ME (CW) moved from TP 32 to 32s1 (Maine) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Bangor, ME market Hidden)
6495 WJSU (40 HD Local) ANNISTON, AL (ABC) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6496 WIAT (42 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (CBS) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6497 WVTM (13 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (NBC) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6498 WBRC (6 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (FOX) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6499 WBIQ (10 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (PBS) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6500 WABM (68 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (MYTV) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6501 WTTO (21 HD Local) HOMEWOOD, AL (CW) moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
6502 WUOA (23 HD Local) TUSCALOOSA, AL moved from 9s7 (Birmingham) to 26s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden)
5200 WCHS (8 HD Local) CHARLESTON, WV (ABC) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5201 WOWK (13 HD Local) HUNTINGTON, WV (CBS) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5202 WSAZ (3 HD Local) HUNTINGTON, WV (NBC) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5203 WVAH (11 HD Local) CHARLESTON, WV (FOX) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5204 WQCW (30 HD Local) PORTSMOUTH, OH (CW) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5205 WPBY (33 HD Local) HUNTINGTON, WV (PBS) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden)
7322 WOUB (20 Local) ATHENS, OH (PBS) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Charleston, WV market Hidden)
7325 WPBO (42 Local) PORTSMOUTH, OH (PBS) moved from TP 26 to 26s32 (WV / VA) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Charleston, WV market Hidden)
5170 WZVN (26 HD Local) NAPLES, FL (ABC) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (HD Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
5171 WINK (11 HD Local) FORT MYERS, FL (CBS) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (HD Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
5172 WBBH (20 HD Local) FORT MYERS, FL (NBC) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (HD Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
5173 WFTX (36 HD Local) CAPE CORAL, FL (FOX) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (HD Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9219 WXCW (46 Local) NAPLES, FL (CW) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9220 WLZE (51 Local) FORT MYERS, FL moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9221 WGCU (30 Local) FORT MYERS, FL (PBS) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9222 WRXY (49 Local) TICE, FL moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9223 WWDT (43 Local) NAPLES, FL moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9224 WANA (14 Local) NAPLES, FL (Azteca) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 26s41 (S Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
5170 WHTM (27 HD Local) HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5171 WHP (21 HD Local) HARRISBURG, PA (CBS) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5172 WGAL (8 HD Local) LANCASTER, PA (NBC) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5173 WPMT (43 HD Local) YORK, PA (FOX) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5174 WITF (33 HD Local) HARRISBURG, PA (PBS) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5175 WLYH (15 HD Local) LANCASTER, PA (CW) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5280 KATC (12 HD Local) LAFAYETTE, LA (ABC) SV* moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5281 KLFY (6 HD Local) LAFAYETTE, LA (CBS) SV* moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5282 KPLC (7 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5283 KVHP (29 HD) JASPER, TX (FOX) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5285 KLTL (20 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 27 to 28s40 (Lafayette LA) at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5280 WGXAD (16 HD Local) MACON, GA (ABC) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5281 WMAZ (13 HD Local) MACON, GA (CBS) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5282 WMGT (41 HD Local) MACON, GA (NBC) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5283 WGXA (24 HD Local) MACON, GA (FOX) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5284 WMUM (29 HD Local) COCHRAN, GA (PBS) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
7881 WGNM (64 Local) MACON, GA moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Macon, GA market Hidden)
7883 WPGA (58 Local) PERRY, GA (ABC) moved from TP 28 to 28s36 (GA / AL) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Macon, GA market Hidden)
5160 WEAR (3 HD Local) PENSACOLA, FL (ABC) moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5161 WKRG (5 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (CBS) moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5162 WPMI (15 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (NBC) moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5163 WALA (10 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5164 WFNA (55 HD Local) MOBILE, AL moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5168 WAWD (49 HD Local) FORT WALTON BEACH, FL (Info) moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
7358 WHBR (33 Local) PENSACOLA, FL moved from 3s12 (New Orleans) to 18s62 (W Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5272 WWLP (22 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (NBC) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden)
5274 WGBY (57 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden)
6531 WSHM (3 Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s50 (N New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MA market Hidden)
6293 WHTM (27 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6294 WHP (21 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (CBS) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6295 WGAL (8 HD) LANCASTER, PA (NBC) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6296 WPMT (43 HD) YORK, PA (FOX) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6297 WLYH (15 HD) LANCASTER, PA (CW) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6298 WITF (33 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (PBS) moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6299 WGCB (49 HD) RED LION, PA moved from TP 30 to 30s52 (MD / PA) at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
5150 WNEP (16 HD Local) SCRANTON, PA (ABC) moved from TP 17 to 26s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
5151 WYOU (22 HD Local) SCRANTON, PA (CBS) moved from TP 17 to 26s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
5152 WBRE (28 HD Local) WILKES-BARRE, PA (NBC) moved from TP 17 to 26s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
5153 WOLF (56 HD Local) HAZLETON, PA (FOX) moved from TP 17 to 26s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
5154 WVIA (44 HD Local) SCRANTON, PA (PBS) moved from TP 32 to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
9249 WSWB (38 Local) SCRANTON, PA (CW) moved from TP 32 to 26s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
9250 WQMY (53 Local) WILLIAMSPORT, PA (MYTV) moved from TP 32 to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5150 WNEP Market Flag: *0FCD 00 CD* Network Name: *abc*
5151 WYOU Market Flag: *0FCD 00 CD* Network Name: *cbs*
5152 WBRE Market Flag: *0FCD 00 CD* Network Name: *nbc*
5153 WOLF Market Flag: *0FCD 00 CD* Network Name: *fox*
5160 WEAR Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *abc*
5161 WKRG Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *cbs*
5162 WPMI Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *nbc*
5163 WALA Market Flag: *0F80 00 80* Network Name: *fox*
5170 WHTM Market Flag: *0F53 00 53* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WZVN Market Flag: *0F45 00 45* Network Name: *abc*
5171 WHP Market Flag: *0F53 00 53* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WINK Market Flag: *0F45 00 45* Network Name: *cbs*
5172 WBBH Market Flag: *0F45 00 45* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WGAL Market Flag: *0F53 00 53* Network Name: *nbc*
5173 WFTX Market Flag: *0F45 00 45* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WPMT Market Flag: *0F53 00 53* Network Name: *fox*
5200 WCHS Market Flag: *0F20 00 20* Network Name: *abc*
5201 WOWK Market Flag: *0F20 00 20* Network Name: *cbs*
5202 WSAZ Market Flag: *0F20 00 20* Network Name: *nbc*
5203 WVAH Market Flag: *0F20 00 20* Network Name: *fox*
5250 WVII Market Flag: *0F0E 00 0E* Network Name: *abc*
5251 WABI Market Flag: *0F0E 00 0E* Network Name: *cbs*
5252 WLBZ Market Flag: *0F0E 00 0E* Network Name: *nbc*
5253 WFVX Market Flag: *0F0E 00 0E* Network Name: *fox*
5272 WWLP Market Flag: *0FB4 00 B4* Network Name: *nbc*
5280 KATC Market Flag: *0F69 00 69* Network Name: *abc*
5280 WGXAD Market Flag: *0F74 00 74* Network Name: *abc*
5281 KLFY Market Flag: *0F69 00 69* Network Name: *cbs*
5281 WMAZ Market Flag: *0F74 00 74* Network Name: *cbs*
5282 KPLC Market Flag: *0F69 00 69* Network Name: *nbc*
5282 WMGT Market Flag: *0F74 00 74* Network Name: *nbc*
5283 WGXA Market Flag: *0F74 00 74* Network Name: *fox*
6495 WJSU Market Flag: *0F15 03 FD* Network Name: *abc*
6496 WIAT Market Flag: *0F15 03 FD* Network Name: *cbs*
6497 WVTM Market Flag: *0F15 03 FD* Network Name: *nbc*
6498 WBRC Market Flag: *0F15 03 FD* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
5160 WEAR LName: *WEARDT*
5161 WKRG LName: *WKRGDT*
5162 WPMI LName: *WPMIDT*
5163 WALA LName: *WALADT*
5170 WZVN LName: *WZVNDT*
5171 WINK LName: *WINKDT*
5172 WBBH LName: *WBBHDT*
5173 WFTX LName: *WFTXDT*
6495 WJSU LName: *WJSU HD*
6496 WIAT LName: *WIAT HD*
6497 WVTM LName: *WVTM HD*
6498 WBRC LName: *WBRC HD*
14240 KVHP2 LName: *KVHPDT2*
14578 WGBY2 LName: *WGBYDT2*
14662 WGBY3 LName: *WGBYDT3*
14831 WGBY4 LName: *WGBYDT4*
14843 KLTL2 LName: *KLTLDT2*
15200 KLTL3 LName: *KLTLDT3*

*Uplinks Removed*
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 18s50 (N New York) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 18s62 (W Florida) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 26s29 (Central NY) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 26s32 (WV / VA) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 26s36 (GA / AL) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 26s41 (S Florida) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 28s29 (Central NY) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 28s36 (GA / AL) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 30s52 (MD / PA) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s1 (Maine) (HD Hidden)
9022 WGCB (49 Local) RED LION, PA removed from 61.5° TP 30 (SD MPEG4 Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
7355 WJTC (44 Local) PENSACOLA, FL removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
7356 WEIQ (42 Local) MOBILE, AL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
7357 WSRE (23 Local) PENSACOLA, FL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
7359 WFGX (35 Local) FORT WALTON BEACH, FL (MYTV) removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
7361 WFBD (48 Local) DESTIN, FL removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 1/15/13 at 1:00am ET (v01)*

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° TP 26 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 27 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 28 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 30 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 32 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8712 Channels

*30 changes seen 1/15/13 at 4:16am ET (v05)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
4923 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9458 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 19)
4925 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9459 on 72.7° TP 18 (instead of 129° TP 22)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 28)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 28)

8712 Channels

*6 changes seen 1/15/13 at 4:56am ET (v06)*

*Reference EPG Change*
4923 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9458 on 129° TP 19 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
4925 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9459 on 129° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 18)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 129° TP 28 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 129° TP 28 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)

8712 Channels

*Transponder Changes seen 1/15/13 at 5:05am ET (v02)*

*Transponders Changed*
61.5° 18s50 (N New York) changed from 3/4 FEC to 2/3 FEC
61.5° 26s32 (WV / VA) changed from 3/4 FEC to 2/3 FEC


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Three new HDs (no Sundance yet)

*37 changes seen 1/16/13 at 3:31pm ET (v18)*

*Channels Now Available*
9578 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment 129° TP 28 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9578 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment 72.7° TP 4 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9587 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel 129° TP 24 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9587 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 4 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9589 FUSE (164 HD) Fuse 129° TP 19 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9589 FUSE (164 HD) Fuse 72.7° TP 4 HD - *AVAILABLE*
5304 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5304 WE (128 HD) Women's Entertainment 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5307 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5307 IFC (298 HD) Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*Package Flag Change*
164 FUSE Fuse 119° TP 15 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
164 FUSE Fuse 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
149 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
149 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
297 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
297 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change Regional Restriction Removed x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
128 WE Women's Entertainment 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
128 WE Women's Entertainment 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
298 IFC Independent Film Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
298 IFC Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
703 ZCINE Zee Cinema 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
704 SETMX SET Max (Hindi) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
705 B4U B4U Movies (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
358 SUND Sundance 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
358 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Removed
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Removed
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Removed
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Removed
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 HD Instant Order Preview - Regional Restriction Removed
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview - Regional Restriction Removed
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 HD - Regional Restriction Removed
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Regional Restriction Removed

8712 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/16/13 at 7:26pm ET (v20)*

*Preview Status Change*
164 FUSE Fuse 119° TP 15 SD - Preview Ended
164 FUSE Fuse 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended

8712 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

399 changes seen 1/17/13 at 1:01am ET (v22)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6821 UP5 added to 61.5° 11s2 (Boston) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6821 UP5 added to 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6822 UP5 added to 61.5° 13s8 (Charleston) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6822 UP5 added to 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6822 UP5 added to 61.5° 7s16 (Dallas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6826 UP6 added to 61.5° 1s3 (Bethpage) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6826 UP6 added to 61.5° 5s17 (Houston) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6826 UP6 added to 61.5° 7s5 (Raleigh) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6828 UP6 added to 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6828 UP6 added to 61.5° 13s17 (Houston) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6842 UP8 added to 61.5° 11s11 (Chicago) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6842 UP8 added to 61.5° 3s16 (Dallas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6844 UP11 added to 61.5° 15s16 (Dallas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6845 UP11 added to 61.5° 1s12 (New Orleans) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6846 UP11 added to 61.5° 15s14 (St Louis) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6846 UP11 added to 61.5° 3s9 (Miami) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6847 UP11 added to 61.5° 5s7 (Birmingham) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6848 UP11 added to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6319 WSNS (44 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (TELEMUNDO) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (44-01)
6319 WSNS (44 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (TELEMUNDO) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) Ch 6319
6320 WYIN (56 HD Local) GARY, IN (PBS) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (56-01)
6320 WYIN (56 HD Local) GARY, IN (PBS) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) Ch 6320
6321 WTTW (11 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (PBS) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (11-01)
6321 WTTW (11 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (PBS) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) Ch 6321
6322 WGBO (66 HD Local) JOLIET, IL (UNIVISION) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (66-01)
6322 WGBO (66 HD Local) JOLIET, IL (UNIVISION) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) Ch 6322
6323 WXFT (60 HD Local) AURORA, IL (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (60-01)
6323 WXFT (60 HD Local) AURORA, IL (TELEFUTURA) added to 61.5° 18s55 (Chicago) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6323
6392 KSTR (49 HD Local) IRVING, TX (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (49-01)
6392 KSTR (49 HD Local) IRVING, TX (TELEFUTURA) added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) Ch 6392
6393 KTXA (21 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (21-01)
6393 KTXA (21 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) Ch 6393
6394 KUVN (23 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (23-01)
6394 KUVN (23 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) Ch 6394
6395 KAZD (55 HD Local) LAKE DALLAS, TX (AZTECA) added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (55-01)
6395 KAZD (55 HD Local) LAKE DALLAS, TX (AZTECA) added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) Ch 6395
5175 UNCTV (25 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) added to 61.5° 22s5 (North Carolina) (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (25-01)
5187 WCTX (59 HD Local) VIRGINIA BEACH, VA added to 61.5° 29s28 (Massachusetts) (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (59-01)
6397 KFTH (67 HD Local) ALVIN, TX (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (67-01)
6397 KFTH (67 HD Local) ALVIN, TX (TELEFUTURA) added to 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) Ch 6397
6398 KUBE (57 HD Local) BAYTOWN, TX added to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (57-01)
6398 KUBE (57 HD Local) BAYTOWN, TX added to 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) Ch 6398
6399 KXLN (45 HD Local) ROSENBERG, TX (UNIVISION) added to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (45-01)
6399 KXLN (45 HD Local) ROSENBERG, TX (UNIVISION) added to 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) Ch 6399
6400 KYAZ (51 HD Local) KATY, TX added to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (51-01)
6400 KYAZ (51 HD Local) KATY, TX added to 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Houston, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 6s49 (SE Texas) Ch 6400
6354 WUCW (23 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CW) added to 129° 13s14 (Central Minnesota) (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (23-01)
6354 WUCW (23 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CW) added to 61.5° 19s60 (Minnesota) (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 13s14 (Central Minnesota) Ch 6354
5204 KBIN (32 HD Local) COUNCIL BLUFFS, IA (PBS) added to 129° 7s20 (SC Nebraska) (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (32-01)
5204 KBIN (32 HD Local) COUNCIL BLUFFS, IA (PBS) added to 61.5° 24s13 (Nebraska) (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (32-01)
5205 KYNE (26 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (PBS) added to 129° 7s20 (SC Nebraska) (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (26-01)
5205 KYNE (26 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (PBS) added to 61.5° 24s13 (Nebraska) (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (26-01)
5175 WTMO (31 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL added to 129° 15s53 (SC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (31-01)
5175 WTMO (31 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL added to 61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (31-01)
5176 WOTF (43 HD Local) MELBOURNE, FL (TELEFUTURA) added to 129° 15s53 (SC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (43-01)
5176 WOTF (43 HD Local) MELBOURNE, FL (TELEFUTURA) added to 61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (43-01)
5177 WKCF (18 HD Local) CLERMONT, FL (CW) added to 129° 15s53 (SC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (18-01)
5177 WKCF (18 HD Local) CLERMONT, FL (CW) added to 61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (18-01)
5174 WCNY (24 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (PBS) added to 61.5° 28s29 (Central NY) (HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (24-01)
5184 KTWU (11 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (PBS) added to 129° 6s29 (East Kansas) (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (11-01)
5184 KTWU (11 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (PBS) added to 61.5° 22s13 (Nebraska) (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (11-01)

*Channels Moved*
14066 WNET3 NEWARK, NJ (PBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14069 WNET2 NEWARK, NJ (PBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14295 WPRI2 PROVIDENCE, RI (CBS) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14589 WNAC2 PROVIDENCE, RI (FOX) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14844 WJAR2 PROVIDENCE, RI (NBC) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
15243 WLNE2 NEW BEDFORD, MA (ABC) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
15244 WSBE2 PROVIDENCE, RI (PBS) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
5170 KTXS (12 HD Local) SWEETWATER, TX (ABC) moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (HD Abilene, TX market Hidden)
5171 KTAB (32 HD Local) ABILENE, TX (CBS) moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (HD Abilene, TX market Hidden)
5172 KRBC (9 HD Local) ABILENE, TX (NBC) moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (HD Abilene, TX market Hidden)
5173 KXVA (15 HD Local) ABILENE, TX (FOX) moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (HD Abilene, TX market Hidden)
8177 KIDZ (42 Local) ABILENE, TX moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden)
8178 KPCB (17 Local) SNYDER, TX moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden)
8179 KTES (40 Local) ABILINE, TX moved from 7s16 (Dallas) to 9s17 (Houston) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden)
5180 KVUE (24 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (ABC) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5181 KEYE (42 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (CBS) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5182 KXAN (36 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (NBC) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5183 KTBC (7 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (FOX) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5184 KNVA (54 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (CW) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5185 KBVO (51 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (MYTV) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5186 KLRU (18 HD Local) AUSTIN, TX (PBS) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5187 KAKW (62 HD Local) KILLEEN, TX (UNIVISION) moved from 5s17 (Houston) to 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) at 61.5° (HD Austin, TX market Hidden)
5190 KBMT (12 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (ABC) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 20s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX market Hidden)
5191 KFDM (6 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (CBS) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 20s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX market Hidden)
5192 KBMTD (50 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (NBC) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 20s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX market Hidden)
5193 KBTV (4 HD Local) BEAUMONT, TX (FOX) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 20s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX market Hidden)
8447 KITU (34 Local) BEAUMONT, TX (TBN) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 20s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Beaumont-Port Arthur, TX market Hidden)
6600 WIVT (34 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (ABC) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden)
6601 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden)
6602 WBGH (5 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (NBC) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden)
6603 WICZ (40 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (FOX) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden)
6604 WSKG (46 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (PBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden)
6318 WCVB (5 HD) BOSTON, MA (ABC) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (HD Boston, MA market Hidden)
6319 WBZ (4 HD) BOSTON, MA (CBS) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (HD Boston, MA market Hidden)
6320 WHDH (7 HD) BOSTON, MA (NBC) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (HD Boston, MA market Hidden)
6321 WFXT (25 HD) BOSTON, MA (FOX) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (HD Boston, MA market Hidden)
8774 WLVI (56) CAMBRIDGE, MA (CW) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8775 WSBK (38) BOSTON, MA moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8776 WGBH (2) BOSTON, MA (PBS) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8777 WBIN (50) DERRY, NH (MYTV) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8778 WUNI (27) WORCESTER, MA (UNIVISION) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8779 WNEU (60) MERRIMACK, NH (TELEMUNDO) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8780 WUTF (66) MARLBOROUGH, MA (TELEFUTURA) moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8781 WENH (11) DURHAM, NH (PBS) moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8782 WGBX (44) BOSTON, MA (PBS) moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8784 WMUR (9) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
8786 WMFP (62) LAWRENCE, MA moved from 5s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
6252 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Burlington, VT market Hidden)
8944 WLED (49 Local) LITTLETON, NH (PBS) moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 13s2 (Boston) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Burlington, VT market Hidden)
6312 WLS (7 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6313 WBBM (2 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6314 WMAQ (5 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6315 WFLD (32 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6316 WGN9 (9 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL (CW) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6317 WCIU (26 HD Local) CHICAGO, IL moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6318 WPWR (50 HD Local) GARY, IN (MYTV) moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 18s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8501 WYCC (20 Local) CHICAGO, IL (PBS) moved from 9s11 (Chicago) to 20s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8503 WJYS (62 Local) HAMMOND, IN moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 20s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8505 WWME (23 Local) CHICAGO, IL moved from 11s11 (Chicago) to 20s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8506 WCHU (61 Local) CHICAGO, IL moved from 9s11 (Chicago) to 20s55 (Chicago) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
6383 WFAA (8 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (ABC) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6384 KTVT (11 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX (CBS) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6385 KXAS (5 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX (NBC) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6386 KDFW (4 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (FOX) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6387 KDAF (33 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (CW) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6388 KDFI (27 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (MYTV) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6389 KERA (13 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (PBS) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6390 KXTX (39 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (TELEMUNDO) moved from 15s16 (Dallas) to 24s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6391 KFWD (52 HD Local) FORT WORTH, TX moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 32s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8413 KMPX (29 Local) DECATUR, TX moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 32s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8414 KTXD (47 Local) GREENVILLE, TX moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 32s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8416 KPXD (68 Local) ARLINGTON, TX (ION) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 32s15 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
5150 WOI (5 HD Local) AMES, IA (ABC) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5151 KCCI (8 HD Local) DES MOINES, IA (CBS) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5152 WHO (13 HD Local) DES MOINES, IA (NBC) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5153 KDSM (17 HD Local) DES MOINES, IA (FOX) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5154 KDIN (11 HD Local) DES MOINES, IA (PBS) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5155 KCWI (23 HD Local) AMES, IA (CW) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (HD Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
9117 KFPX (39 Local) NEWTON, IA (ION) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
9118 KDMI (19 Local) DES MOINES, IA (CW) moved from 15s14 (St Louis) to 23s12 (Iowa) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Des Moines, IA market Hidden)
5170 WPDE (15 HD Local) FLORENCE, SC (ABC) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
5171 WBTW (13 HD Local) FLORENCE, SC (CBS) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
5172 WMBF (32 HD Local) MYRTLE BEACH, SC (NBC) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
5173 WFXB (43 HD Local) MYRTLE BEACH, SC (FOX) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
5174 UNCTV (31 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
5175 WJPM (33 HD Local) FLORENCE, SC (PBS) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
7842 WWMB (21 Local) FLORENCE, SC (CW) moved from 13s8 (Charleston) to 32s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Florence, SC market Hidden)
5170 WCTI (12 HD Local) NEW BERN, NC (ABC) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
5171 WNCT (9 HD Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CBS) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
5172 WITN (7 HD Local) WASHINGTON, NC (NBC) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
5173 WFXI (8 HD Local) MOREHEAD CITY, NC (FOX) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
7735 WNCTD (10 Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CW) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
7736 GCTI (48 Local) (WCTI) NEW BERN, NC (THIS) moved from 7s5 (Raleigh) to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
7738 UNCEX (19 Local) UNC (PBS) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
5180 WTNH (8 HD Local) NEW HAVEN, CT (ABC) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5181 WFSB (3 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (CBS) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5182 WVIT (30 HD Local) NEW BRITAIN, CT (NBC) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5183 WTIC (61 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (FOX) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5184 WCCT (20 HD Local) WATERBURY, CT (CW) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5186 WEDH (24 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (PBS) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
7387 WUVN (18 Local) HARTFORD, CT (UNIVISION) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 29s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
6389 KTRK (13 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (ABC) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6390 KHOU (11 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (CBS) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6391 KPRC (2 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (NBC) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6392 KRIV (26 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (FOX) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6393 KIAH (39 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (CW) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6394 KTXH (20 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (MYTV) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6395 KUHT (8 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (PBS) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
6396 KTMD (47 HD Local) GALVESTON, TX (TELEMUNDO) moved from 13s17 (Houston) to 23s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (HD Houston, TX market Hidden)
8382 KTBU (55 Local) CONROE, TX moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 25s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8384 KZJL (61 Local) HOUSTON, TX moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 25s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8386 KETH (14 Local) HOUSTON, TX (TBN) moved from 9s17 (Houston) to 25s16 (Houston TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
5150 WAPT (16 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (ABC) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5151 WJTV (12 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (CBS) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5152 WLBT (3 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (NBC) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5153 WDBD (40 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (FOX) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5154 WMPN (29 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (PBS) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5155 WRBJ (34 HD Local) MAGEE, MS (CW) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
9273 WUFX (35 Local) VICKSBURG, MS (MYTV) moved from 1s12 (New Orleans) to 19s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Jackson, MS market Hidden)
5170 WPTY (24 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (ABC) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
5171 WREG (3 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (CBS) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
5172 WMC (5 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
5173 WHBQ (13 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (FOX) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
5174 WKNO (10 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (PBS) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
5175 WLMT (30 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (CW) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (HD Memphis, TN market Hidden)
7172 WMAV (18 Local) OXFORD, MS (PBS) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Memphis, TN market Hidden)
7173 WPXX (50 Local) MEMPHIS, TN (ION) moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Memphis, TN market Hidden)
7174 WTWV (14 Local) MEMPHIS, TN moved from 5s7 (Birmingham) to 25s14 (Arkansas) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Memphis, TN market Hidden)
6347 KSTP (5 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (ABC) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6348 WCCO (4 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CBS) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6349 KARE (11 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (NBC) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6350 KMSP (9 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (FOX) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6351 WFTC (29 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (MYTV) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6352 KTCI (17 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6353 KTCA (2 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8577 KSTC (45 Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8583 KAWB (22 Local) BRAINERD, MN (PBS) moved from TP 31 to 19s60 (Minnesota) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
5280 KAQY (11 HD Local) COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5281 KNOE (8 HD Local) MONROE, LA (CBS) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5282 KTVE (10 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (NBC) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5283 KARD (14 HD Local) WEST MONROE, LA (FOX) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5284 KLTM (13 HD Local) MONROE, LA (PBS) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5285 KETZ (12 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (PBS) moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
7815 KMCT (39 Local) WEST MONROE, LA moved from TP 21 to 21s64 (Mississippi) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Monroe, LA market Hidden)
6300 WABC (7 HD) NEW YORK, NY (ABC) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6301 WCBS (2 HD) NEW YORK, NY (CBS) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6302 WNBC (4 HD) NEW YORK, NY (NBC) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6303 WNYW (5 HD) NEW YORK, NY (FOX) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6304 WPIX (11 HD) NEW YORK, NY (CW) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6306 WNET (13 HD) NEWARK, NJ (PBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6307 WWOR (9 HD) SECAUCUS, NJ (MYTV) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6308 WXTV (41 HD) PATERSON, NJ (UNIVISION) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6313 WNJB (58 HD) NEW BRUNSWICK, NJ (PBS) moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6315 WFTY (67 HD) SMITHTOWN, NY (TELEFUTURA) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
6316 WNJU (47 HD) LINDEN, NJ (TELEMUNDO) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (HD New York, NY market Hidden)
8107 WLNY (55) RIVERHEAD, NY moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8112 WLIW (21) GARDEN CITY, NY (PBS) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8114 WNYE (25) NEW YORK, NY (Edu) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8115 WMBC (63) NEWTON, NJ moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8116 WRNN (48) KINGSTON, NY moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8117 WFME (66) WEST MILFORD, NJ (ETV) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8118 AZNY (39) NEW YORK, NY (Azteca) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 24s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
8119 WZME (42) BRIDGEPORT, CT moved from 15s3 (Bethpage) to 22s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden)
5200 KETV (7 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (ABC) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 24s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
5201 KMTV (3 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (CBS) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 24s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
5202 WOWT (6 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (NBC) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 24s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
5203 KPTM (42 HD Local) OMAHA, NE (FOX) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 24s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
9144 KXVO (15 Local) OMAHA, NE (CW) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 24s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden)
5160 WFTV (9 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5161 WKMG (6 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (CBS) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5162 WESH (2 HD Local) DAYTONA BEACH, FL (NBC) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5163 WOFL (35 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (FOX) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5167 WRBW (65 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (MYTV) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5171 WDSC (15 HD Local) NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5173 WRDQ (27 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (ABC) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
5174 WUCF (24 HD Local) COCOA, FL (PBS) moved from 3s9 (Miami) to 22s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (HD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8278 WVEN (26 Local) DAYTONA BEACH, FL (UNIVISION) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 32s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8283 WHLV (52 Local) COCOA, FL (TBN) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 32s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8284 WTGL (45 Local) LEESBURG, FL (ETV) moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 32s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8285 WACX (55 Local) LEESBURG, FL moved from 15s9 (Miami) to 32s11 (NC Florida) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
6250 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* moved from 9s2 (Boston) to 23s23 (New Hampshire) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Portland, ME market Hidden)
5170 WLNE (6 HD Local) NEW BEDFORD, MA (ABC) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
5171 WPRI (12 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (CBS) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
5172 WJAR (10 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (NBC) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
5173 WNAC (64 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (FOX) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
5174 WSBE (36 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (PBS) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
5175 WLWC (28 HD Local) NEW BEDFORD, MA (CW) moved from 11s2 (Boston) to 27s28 (Massachusetts) at 61.5° (HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
6465 WTVD (11 HD Local) DURHAM, NC (ABC) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6466 WRAL (5 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (CBS) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6467 WNCN (17 HD Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6468 WRAZ (50 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (FOX) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6469 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6470 WLFL (22 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (CW) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6471 WRDC (28 HD Local) DURHAM, NC (MYTV) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8757 WUVC (40 Local) FAYETTEVILLE, NC (UNIVISION) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8761 WRAY (30 Local) WILSON, NC moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8763 UNCEX (36 Local) UNC (PBS) moved from 3s5 (Raleigh) to 22s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
5160 KTEN3 (9 HD Local) ADA, OK (ABC) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 27s38 (Oklahoma City) at 61.5° (HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden)
5161 KXII (12 HD Local) SHERMAN, TX (CBS) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 27s38 (Oklahoma City) at 61.5° (HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden)
5162 KTEN (10 HD Local) ADA, OK (NBC) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 27s38 (Oklahoma City) at 61.5° (HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden)
5163 KXIID (20 HD Local) SHERMAN, TX (FOX) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 27s38 (Oklahoma City) at 61.5° (HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden)
7524 KTEND (26 Local) ADA, OK (CW) moved from 1s16 (Dallas) to 27s38 (Oklahoma City) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden)
5170 WSYR (9 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (ABC) moved from 3s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
5171 WTVH (5 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (CBS) moved from 3s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
5172 WSTM (3 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (NBC) moved from 3s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
5173 WSYT (68 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (FOX) moved from 3s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
7629 WNYS (43 Local) SYRACUSE, NY (MYTV) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
7630 WSTQ (14 Local) SYRACUSE, NY (CW) moved from 1s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
5180 KTKA (49 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (ABC) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 22s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden)
5181 WIBW (13 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (CBS) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 22s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden)
5182 KSNT (27 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (NBC) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 22s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden)
5183 KTMJ (43 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 22s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden)
7398 KSQA (12 Local) TOPEKA, KS moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 22s13 (Nebraska) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden)
5255 WCMV (27 HD Local) CADILLAC, MI (PBS) moved from TP 4 to TP 17 at 61.5° (HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
6760 WUTR (20 Local) UTICA, NY (ABC) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden)
6761 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) SV* moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 32s2 (New York) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden)
6762 WKTV (2 Local) UTICA, NY (NBC) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden)
6763 WFXV (33 Local) UTICA, NY (FOX) moved from 7s3 (Bethpage) to 28s29 (Central NY) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden)
5220 KXXV (25 HD Local) WACO, TX (ABC) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5221 KWTX (10 HD Local) WACO, TX (CBS) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5222 KCEN (6 HD Local) TEMPLE, TX (NBC) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5223 KWKT (44 HD Local) WACO, TX (FOX) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5224 KBTX (50 HD Local) BRYAN, TX (CBS) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5225 KNCT (46 HD Local) BELTON, TX (PBS) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
5226 KAMU (12 HD Local) COLLEGE STATION/BRYAN, TX (PBS) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Waco, TX market Hidden)
8993 KXXVD (26 Local) WACO, TX (TELEMUNDO) moved from 11s17 (Houston) to 18s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Waco, TX market Hidden)
5150 KSWO (7 HD Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
5151 KAUZ (6 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (CBS) moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
5152 KFDX (3 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (NBC) moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
5153 KJTL (18 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (FOX) moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
7864 KJBO (35 Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (MYTV) moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
7865 KKTM (11 Local) ALTUS, OK moved from 3s16 (Dallas) to 30s66 (Dallas TX) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden)
5280 WWAY (3 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (ABC) moved from TP 4 to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5281 WILM (10 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (CBS) moved from TP 4 to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5282 WECT (6 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) moved from TP 4 to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5283 WSFX (26 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (FOX) moved from TP 4 to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)
5284 UNCTV (39 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) moved from TP 4 to 24s5 (North Carolina) at 61.5° (HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden)

*Reference EPG Change*
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6300 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6300 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6301 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6301 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6302 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6302 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6303 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 6303 on 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (instead of 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage))

*Local Channel Info Added*
5150 KSWO Market Flag: *0FCB 00 CB* Network Name: *abc*
5150 WAPT Market Flag: *0F5D 00 5D* Network Name: *abc*
5150 WOI Market Flag: *0F36 00 36* Network Name: *abc*
5151 KAUZ Market Flag: *0FCB 00 CB* Network Name: *cbs*
5151 KCCI Market Flag: *0F36 00 36* Network Name: *cbs*
5151 WJTV Market Flag: *0F5D 00 5D* Network Name: *cbs*
5152 KFDX Market Flag: *0FCB 00 CB* Network Name: *nbc*
5152 WHO Market Flag: *0F36 00 36* Network Name: *nbc*
5152 WLBT Market Flag: *0F5D 00 5D* Network Name: *nbc*
5153 KDSM Market Flag: *0F36 00 36* Network Name: *fox*
5153 KJTL Market Flag: *0FCB 00 CB* Network Name: *fox*
5153 WDBD Market Flag: *0F5D 00 5D* Network Name: *fox*
5160 KTEN3 Market Flag: *0FAD 00 AD* Network Name: *abc*
5160 WFTV Market Flag: *0F8C 00 8C* Network Name: *abc*
5161 KXII Market Flag: *0FAD 00 AD* Network Name: *cbs*
5161 WKMG Market Flag: *0F8C 00 8C* Network Name: *cbs*
5162 KTEN Market Flag: *0FAD 00 AD* Network Name: *nbc*
5162 WESH Market Flag: *0F8C 00 8C* Network Name: *nbc*
5163 KXIID Market Flag: *0FAD 00 AD* Network Name: *fox*
5163 WOFL Market Flag: *0F8C 00 8C* Network Name: *fox*
5170 KTXS Market Flag: *0F01 00 01* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WCTI Market Flag: *0F4F 00 4F* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WLNE Market Flag: *0F99 00 99* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WPDE Market Flag: *0F43 00 43* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WPTY Market Flag: *0F79 00 79* Network Name: *abc*
5170 WSYR Market Flag: *0FB7 00 B7* Network Name: *abc*
5171 KTAB Market Flag: *0F01 00 01* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WBTW Market Flag: *0F43 00 43* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WNCT Market Flag: *0F4F 00 4F* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WPRI Market Flag: *0F99 00 99* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WREG Market Flag: *0F79 00 79* Network Name: *cbs*
5171 WTVH Market Flag: *0FB7 00 B7* Network Name: *cbs*
5172 KRBC Market Flag: *0F01 00 01* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WITN Market Flag: *0F4F 00 4F* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WJAR Market Flag: *0F99 00 99* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WMBF Market Flag: *0F43 00 43* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WMC Market Flag: *0F79 00 79* Network Name: *nbc*
5172 WSTM Market Flag: *0FB7 00 B7* Network Name: *nbc*
5173 KXVA Market Flag: *0F01 00 01* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WFXB Market Flag: *0F43 00 43* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WFXI Market Flag: *0F4F 00 4F* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WHBQ Market Flag: *0F79 00 79* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WNAC Market Flag: *0F99 00 99* Network Name: *fox*
5173 WSYT Market Flag: *0FB7 00 B7* Network Name: *fox*
5180 KTKA Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *abc*
5180 KVUE Market Flag: *0F0B 00 0B* Network Name: *abc*
5180 WTNH Market Flag: *0F55 00 55* Network Name: *abc*
5181 KEYE Market Flag: *0F0B 00 0B* Network Name: *cbs*
5181 WFSB Market Flag: *0F55 00 55* Network Name: *cbs*
5181 WIBW Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *cbs*
5182 KSNT Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *nbc*
5182 KXAN Market Flag: *0F0B 00 0B* Network Name: *nbc*
5182 WVIT Market Flag: *0F55 00 55* Network Name: *nbc*
5183 KTBC Market Flag: *0F0B 00 0B* Network Name: *fox*
5183 KTMJ Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *fox*
5183 WTIC Market Flag: *0F55 00 55* Network Name: *fox*
5190 KBMT Market Flag: *0F10 00 10* Network Name: *abc*
5191 KFDM Market Flag: *0F10 00 10* Network Name: *cbs*
5192 KBMTD Market Flag: *0F10 00 10* Network Name: *nbc*
5193 KBTV Market Flag: *0F10 00 10* Network Name: *fox*
5200 KETV Market Flag: *0F8B 00 8B* Network Name: *abc*
5201 KMTV Market Flag: *0F8B 00 8B* Network Name: *cbs*
5202 WOWT Market Flag: *0F8B 00 8B* Network Name: *nbc*
5203 KPTM Market Flag: *0F8B 00 8B* Network Name: *fox*
5220 KXXV Market Flag: *0FC5 00 C5* Network Name: *abc*
5221 KWTX Market Flag: *0FC5 00 C5* Network Name: *cbs*
5222 KCEN Market Flag: *0FC5 00 C5* Network Name: *nbc*
5223 KWKT Market Flag: *0FC5 00 C5* Network Name: *fox*
5280 KAQY Market Flag: *0F81 00 81* Network Name: *abc*
5280 WWAY Market Flag: *0FCE 00 CE* Network Name: *abc*
5281 KNOE Market Flag: *0F81 00 81* Network Name: *cbs*
5281 WILM Market Flag: *0FCE 00 CE* Network Name: *cbs*
5282 KTVE Market Flag: *0F81 00 81* Network Name: *nbc*
5282 WECT Market Flag: *0FCE 00 CE* Network Name: *nbc*
5283 KARD Market Flag: *0F81 00 81* Network Name: *fox*
5283 WSFX Market Flag: *0FCE 00 CE* Network Name: *fox*
6300 WABC Market Flag: *0F86 00 86* Network Name: *abc*
6301 WCBS Market Flag: *0F86 00 86* Network Name: *cbs*
6302 WNBC Market Flag: *0F86 00 86* Network Name: *nbc*
6303 WNYW Market Flag: *0F86 00 86* Network Name: *fox*
6312 WLS Market Flag: *0F26 04 0E* Network Name: *abc*
6313 WBBM Market Flag: *0F26 04 0E* Network Name: *cbs*
6314 WMAQ Market Flag: *0F26 04 0E* Network Name: *nbc*
6315 WFLD Market Flag: *0F26 04 0E* Network Name: *fox*
6318 WCVB Market Flag: *0F18 00 18* Network Name: *abc*
6319 WBZ Market Flag: *0F18 00 18* Network Name: *cbs*
6320 WHDH Market Flag: *0F18 00 18* Network Name: *nbc*
6321 WFXT Market Flag: *0F18 00 18* Network Name: *fox*
6347 KSTP Market Flag: *0F7D 04 65* Network Name: *abc*
6348 WCCO Market Flag: *0F7D 04 65* Network Name: *cbs*
6349 KARE Market Flag: *0F7D 04 65* Network Name: *nbc*
6350 KMSP Market Flag: *0F7D 04 65* Network Name: *fox*
6383 WFAA Market Flag: *0F32 04 1A* Network Name: *abc*
6384 KTVT Market Flag: *0F32 04 1A* Network Name: *cbs*
6385 KXAS Market Flag: *0F32 04 1A* Network Name: *nbc*
6386 KDFW Market Flag: *0F32 04 1A* Network Name: *fox*
6389 KTRK Market Flag: *0F59 04 41* Network Name: *abc*
6390 KHOU Market Flag: *0F59 04 41* Network Name: *cbs*
6391 KPRC Market Flag: *0F59 04 41* Network Name: *nbc*
6392 KRIV Market Flag: *0F59 04 41* Network Name: *fox*
6465 WTVD Market Flag: *0F9B 04 83* Network Name: *abc*
6466 WRAL Market Flag: *0F9B 04 83* Network Name: *cbs*
6467 WNCN Market Flag: *0F9B 04 83* Network Name: *nbc*
6468 WRAZ Market Flag: *0F9B 04 83* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
5150 KSWO LName: *KSWODT*
5150 WAPT LName: *WAPTDT*
5150 WOI LName: *WOIDT*
5151 KAUZ LName: *KAUZDT*
5151 KCCI LName: *KCCIDT*
5151 WJTV LName: *WJTVDT*
5152 KFDX LName: *KFDXDT*
5152 WHO LName: *WHODT*
5152 WLBT LName: *WLBTDT*
5153 KDSM LName: *KDSMDT*
5153 KJTL LName: *KJTLDT*
5153 WDBD LName: *WDBDDT*
5160 WFTV LName: *WFTVDT*
5161 KXII LName: *KXIIDT*
5161 WKMG LName: *WKMGDT*
5162 KTEN LName: *KTENDT*
5162 WESH LName: *WESHDT*
5163 KXIID LName: *KXIIDT3*
5163 WOFL LName: *WOFLDT*
5170 KTXS LName: *KTXSDT*
5170 WCTI LName: *WCTIDT*
5170 WLNE LName: *WLNEDT*
5170 WPDE LName: *WPDEDT*
5170 WPTY LName: *WPTYDT*
5170 WSYR LName: *WSYRDT*
5171 KTAB LName: *KTABDT*
5171 WBTW LName: *WBTWDT*
5171 WNCT LName: *WNCTDT*
5171 WPRI LName: *WPRIDT*
5171 WREG LName: *WREGDT*
5171 WTVH LName: *WTVHDT*
5172 KRBC LName: *KRBCDT*
5172 WITN LName: *WITNDT*
5172 WJAR LName: *WJARDT*
5172 WMC LName: *WMCDT*
5172 WSTM LName: *WSTMDT*
5173 WFXB LName: *WFXB HD*
5173 WFXI LName: *WFXIDT*
5173 WHBQ LName: *WHBQDT*
5173 WNAC LName: *WNACDT*
5173 WSYT LName: *WSYTDT*
5174 UNCTV LName: *WUNU HD*
5175 UNCTV LName: *WUNK HD*
5180 KTKA LName: *KTKADT*
5180 KVUE LName: *KVUEDT*
5180 WTNH LName: *WTNHDT*
5181 KEYE LName: *KEYEDT*
5181 WFSB LName: *WFSBDT*
5181 WIBW LName: *WIBWDT*
5182 KSNT LName: *KSNTDT*
5182 KXAN LName: *KXANDT*
5182 WVIT LName: *WVITDT*
5183 KTBC LName: *KTBCDT*
5183 WTIC LName: *WTICDT*
5190 KBMT LName: *KBMTDT*
5191 KFDM LName: *KFDMDT*
5192 KBMTD LName: *KBMTDT2*
5193 KBTV LName: *KBTVDT*
5200 KETV LName: *KETVDT*
5201 KMTV LName: *KMTVDT*
5202 WOWT LName: *WOWTDT*
5203 KPTM LName: *KPTMDT*
5220 KXXV LName: *KXXVDT*
5221 KWTX LName: *KWTXDT*
5222 KCEN LName: *KCENDT*
5223 KWKT LName: *KWKTDT*
5284 UNCTV LName: *WUNJ HD*
6300 WABC LName: *WABCDT*
6301 WCBS LName: *WCBSDT*
6302 WNBC LName: *WNBCDT*
6303 WNYW LName: *WNYWDT*
6304 WPIX LName: *WPIX HD*
6312 WLS LName: *WLS HD*
6313 WBBM LName: *WBBM HD*
6314 WMAQ LName: *WMAQ HD*
6315 WFLD LName: *WFLD HD*
6316 WGN9 LName: *WGN9 HD*
6318 WCVB LName: *WCBVDT*
6319 WBZ LName: *WBZDT*
6320 WHDH LName: *WHDHDT*
6321 WFXT LName: *WFXTDT*
6347 KSTP LName: *KSTP HD*
6348 WCCO LName: *WCCO HD*
6349 KARE LName: *KARE HD*
6350 KMSP LName: *KMSP HD*
6383 WFAA LName: *WFAA HD*
6384 KTVT LName: *KTVT HD*
6385 KXAS LName: *KXAS HD*
6386 KDFW LName: *KDFW HD*
6389 KTRK LName: *KTRK HD*
6390 KHOU LName: *KHOU HD*
6391 KPRC LName: *KPRC HD*
6392 KRIV LName: *KRIV HD*
6465 WTVD LName: *WTVD HD*
6466 WRAL LName: *WRAL HD*
6467 WNCN LName: *WNCN HD*
6468 WRAZ LName: *WRAZ HD*
6469 UNCTV LName: *WUNC*
14066 WNET3 LName: *WNETDT3*
14069 WNET2 LName: *WNETDT2*
14295 WPRI2 LName: *WPRIDT2*
14589 WNAC2 LName: *WNACDT2*
14844 WJAR2 LName: *WJARDT2*
15243 WLNE2 LName: *WLNEDT2*
15244 WSBE2 LName: *WSBEDT2*

*Uplinks Removed*
4030 INV1 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4040 INV2 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4041 INV3 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4042 INV4 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4043 INV5 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4044 INV6 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4045 INV7 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4046 INV8 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4047 INV9 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4048 INV10 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4049 INV11 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4050 INV12 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4051 INV13 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4052 INV14 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4053 INV15 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4054 INV16 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4055 INV17 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4056 INV18 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4057 INV19 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4058 INV20 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4059 INV21 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4060 INV22 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4061 INV23 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4062 INV24 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4063 INV25 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4064 INV26 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4065 INV27 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4066 INV28 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4067 INV29 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4068 INV30 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4069 INV31 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4070 INV32 removed from 61.5° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 18s55 (Chicago) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 19s60 (Minnesota) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 20s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 21s64 (Mississippi) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 22s11 (NC Florida) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 22s13 (Nebraska) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 22s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 23s12 (Iowa) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 23s16 (Houston TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 23s23 (New Hampshire) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 24s13 (Nebraska) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 24s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 24s2 (New York) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 24s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 27s28 (Massachusetts) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 27s38 (Oklahoma City) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 29s28 (Massachusetts) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s2 (New York) (HD Hidden)
6841 UP29 removed from 61.5° 32s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden)
6852 UP9 removed from 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
8496 WTTW (11 Local) CHICAGO, IL (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8498 WGBO (66 Local) JOLIET, IL (UNIVISION) removed from 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8499 WSNS (44 Local) CHICAGO, IL (TELEMUNDO) removed from 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8500 WXFT (60 Local) AURORA, IL (TELEFUTURA) removed from 61.5° 11s11 (Chicago) (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8502 WYIN (56 Local) GARY, IN (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) (SD MPEG4 Chicago, IL market Hidden)
8405 KTXA (21 Local) FORT WORTH, TX removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8408 KUVN (23 Local) FORT WORTH, TX removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8410 KSTR (49 Local) IRVING, TX (TELEFUTURA) removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8412 KAZD (55 Local) LAKE DALLAS, TX (AZTECA) removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
5174 UNCTV (31 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) removed from 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) (HD Florence, SC market Hidden)
7385 WCTX (59 Local) VIRGINIA BEACH, VA removed from 61.5° 1s3 (Bethpage) (SD MPEG4 Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
8377 KYAZ (51 Local) KATY, TX removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8378 KXLN (45 Local) ROSENBERG, TX (UNIVISION) removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8380 KFTH (67 Local) ALVIN, TX (TELEFUTURA) removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8381 KUBE (57 Local) BAYTOWN, TX removed from 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Houston, TX market Hidden)
8574 WUCW (23 Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CW) removed from 61.5° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
9146 KBIN (32 Local) COUNCIL BLUFFS, IA (PBS) removed from 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden)
9147 KYNE (26 Local) OMAHA, NE (PBS) removed from 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden)
8274 WKCF (18 Local) CLERMONT, FL (CW) removed from 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8279 WTMO (31 Local) ORLANDO, FL removed from 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8280 WOTF (43 Local) MELBOURNE, FL (TELEFUTURA) removed from 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
7631 WCNY (24 Local) SYRACUSE, NY (PBS) removed from 61.5° 1s3 (Bethpage) (SD MPEG4 Syracuse, NY market Hidden)
7397 KTWU (11 Local) TOPEKA, KS (PBS) removed from 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 1/17/13 at 1:00am ET (v05)*

*Transponders Changed*
119° 5sA11 (Lansing) changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° 22s15 (Dallas TX) changed from 2/3 FEC to 3/4 FEC
61.5° 9s17 (Houston) changed from 2/3 FEC to 3/4 FEC

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° 5s2 (Boston) 061.5W 12.28232 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 21 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 23 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 25 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*
61.5° TP 31 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8680 Channels

*10 changes seen 1/17/13 at 4:16am ET (v24)*

*Preview Status Change*
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9534 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9534 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9533 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9533 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 129° TP 30)

8680 Channels

*4 changes seen 1/17/13 at 4:56am ET (v25)*

*Reference EPG Change*
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9534 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 20)
5553 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9534 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 20)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9533 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)
5557 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9533 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 30)

8680 Channels


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyoine know hen q1 and echo 16 would eb active?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder what those "68xx" channels are. I see one for my DMA... but I thought we had all the LiLs in HD already. I'll be curious to see if I'm forgetting something.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Sigh. So much HD PBS in north Jersey.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Transponder Changes seen 1/17/13 at 3:51pm ET (v07)*

*Transponders Changed*
61.5° 9s17 (Houston) TP# changed from 9 to 19

*Transponder Changes seen 1/17/13 at 4:40pm ET (v08)*

*Transponders Changed*
61.5° 19s67 (Texas) changed from 12.34064 to 12.48644

*1 change seen 1/17/13 at 5:38pm ET (v30)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6715 KSHB (41) KANSAS CITY, MO (NBC) SV* added to 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) (SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (41-01)

8681 Channels


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

Aransay;3163708 said:


> Anyoine know hen q1 and echo 16 would eb active?


SES starts 60 day in orbit tests on Q1 at 77w starting tomorrow


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Sigh. So much HD PBS in north Jersey.


And no PBS HD in Boston, nothing but the Big Four. Meanwhile at Directv they have 15 out of 16 Boston locals in HD....everything but ION.

Isn't there a deadline of February 2013 for all locals to be in HD in any market that has any HD now?


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

thxx spears aing aniiusly


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder what those "68xx" channels are. I see one for my DMA... but I thought we had all the LiLs in HD already. I'll be curious to see if I'm forgetting something.


The "UP" channels are just placekeepers. Certain commercial equipment doesn't like empty transponders (no channels assigned) so a couple years ago DISH started placing fake channels in the table on transponders without any real channels. DISH does not always remove them when real channels are added to the transponder.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

jscudder said:


> And no PBS HD in Boston, nothing but the Big Four. Meanwhile at Directv they have 15 out of 16 Boston locals in HD....everything but ION.
> 
> Isn't there a deadline of February 2013 for all locals to be in HD in any market that has any HD now?


Yes, there is a deadline and I believe it's February 17th, 2013. Here in the San Francisco Bay Area, we have seventeen local channels broadcasting an HD signal. Dish currently carries fourteen of them. I'm curious to see if the other three get added by February 17th.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

bobl said:


> Yes, there is a deadline and I believe it's February 17th, 2013. Here in the San Francisco Bay Area, we have seventeen local channels broadcasting an HD signal. Dish currently carries fourteen of them. I'm curious to see if the other three get added by February 17th.


Dish has a lot of catching up to do in one month here in the East. Our HD additions had to wait for E*16.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*60 changes seen 1/18/13 at 4:56pm ET (v06)*

*Package Flag Change*
885 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
885 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
886 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
886 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change
887 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
887 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
888 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
888 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
889 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
889 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
890 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
890 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
891 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
891 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
892 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
892 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
893 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
893 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
894 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
894 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
895 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
895 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
896 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
896 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
897 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
897 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
898 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 17 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
898 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
899 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
899 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
9541 NHLN (885 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9541 NHLN (885 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9544 NHL (888 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9544 NHL (888 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9546 NHL (890 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9546 NHL (890 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9547 NHL (891 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 119° TP 7 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9547 NHL (891 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9548 NHL (892 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9548 NHL (892 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9549 NHL (893 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9549 NHL (893 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9550 NHL (894 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9550 NHL (894 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9551 NHL (895 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9551 NHL (895 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9552 NHL (896 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9552 NHL (896 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9555 NHL (899 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)
9555 NHL (899 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD)

8681 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can't find the change in NITs v6,7,8,9, perhaps it was a glitch ?



James Long said:


> *Transponder Changes seen 1/17/13 at 4:40pm ET (v08)*
> 
> *Transponders Changed*
> 61.5° 19s67 (Grand Junction CO) changed from 12.34064 to 12.48644
> ...


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James - I am looking at one of the previous uplinks for Chicago. There were 5 HD local channels added this past week. I see that they were added to 119 on a spotbeam as opposed to 129 like all the other HD locals in Chicago were added. I also see this:

Transponders Changed
119° 5sA11 (Lansing) changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

What was on that transponder previously? I see it was previously QPSK and it says Lansing, so were there Lansing SD locals that were moved elsewhere? I am looking under channel moves and don't see anything moved. I'm curious to what was on this transponder previously because it seems like it came out of thin air that they would add Chicago locals to it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I can't find the change in NITs v6,7,8,9, perhaps it was a glitch ?


Transponder #1309 was changed from being "61.5° 9s17 (Houston)" to "61.5° 19s67 ([strike]Grand Junction CO[/strike] Texas)".

```
v06
N 4098 1309 4  9 061.5W 12.34064 R SR: 21500  3/4 FEC 8PSK  DVB-S
v07
N 4098 1309 4 [B][U]19[/U][/B] 061.5W 12.34064 R SR: 21500  3/4 FEC 8PSK  DVB-S
v08
N 4098 1309 4 19 061.5W [B][U]12.48644[/U][/B] R SR: 21500  3/4 FEC 8PSK  DVB-S
```
There are a handful of Echostar 12 transponder numbers that will also apply to transponders on Echostar 16.

1201 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) > 61.5° 31s25 (S Nevada)
1209 61.5° 9s9 (Miami) > 61.5° 19s71 (California)
1301 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) > 61.5° 31s17 (W Oklahoma)
1309 61.5° 9s17 (Houston) > 61.5° 19s67 (Texas) *Completed*
1401 61.5° 1s10 (Detroit) > 61.5° 31s6 (N Lower Michigan)
1409 61.5° 9s11 (Chicago) > 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis)
1501 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) > 61.5° 31s3 (NJ / PA)
1509 61.5° 9s4 (Washington DC) > 61.5° 19s53 (NC / VA)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> What was on that transponder previously? I see it was previously QPSK and it says Lansing, so were there Lansing SD locals that were moved elsewhere? I am looking under channel moves and don't see anything moved. I'm curious to what was on this transponder previously because it seems like it came out of thin air that they would add Chicago locals to it.


That spotbeam transponder was previously vacant - no channels at all other than the fake "6886 UP29" channel DISH placed there for technical reasons. Not all spotbeams are in use.

The "Lansing" name is a reference to some place that the footprint of the spot covers ... not a reference to any market that has ever been on the footprint. There are a lot of spot footprints that could use better names. Some of the names come from FCC filings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Transponder #1309 was changed from being "61.5° 9s17 (Houston)" to "61.5° 19s67 (Grand Junction CO)".
> 
> ```
> v06
> ...


Yep, it was my glitch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Yep, it was my glitch.


I make my fair share of glitches. 

I had s67 as Colorado when it covers Texas. I accidentally used the s68 name for both areas. Now that channels are appearing I need to take a better look at my list.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see the newest 61.5W TIDs assignment is confusing them-self, that's why it was v7 v8 updates:
1201 ... 1232 is clear ; it's for tp1...tp32, same for 1601/1701/1801/1901 ... , but
1301... and 1401 ... and 1501... had ugly mess.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I see the newest 61.5W TIDs assignment is confusing them-self, that's why it was v7 v8 updates:
> 1201 ... 1232 is clear ; it's for tp1...tp32, same for 1601/1701/1801/1901 ... , but
> 1301... and 1401 ... and 1501... had ugly mess.


Keep looking for glitches ... 
1218, 1220, 1222, 1224, 1226, 1228, 1230 and 1232 are for uplinks from Spokane to various spots on E16. 1201, 1203, 1207, 1209, 1215, 1217, 1219 and 1223 were for uplinks from Miami to Echostar 12. The numbers 1201 and 1209 will be reused for Echostar 16.

DISH is consolidating their uplink centers ... using the ones they have for western arc uplinks and not needing to use uplinks that fit into Cablevision's plan.

*Echostar 16 Uplink Centers*
10xx Cheyenne, WY Uplink Center
11xx Glibert, AZ Uplink Center
12xx Spokane, WA Uplink Center
13xx New Braunfels, TX Uplink Site
14xx Monee, IL Uplink Site
15xx Mount Jackson, VA Uplink Site

*Echostar 12 Uplink Centers*
11xx "Minneapolis" Baker, MT Uplink Center
12xx "Miami" (Site unknown)
13xx "Houston" New Braunfels, TX Uplink Site
14xx "Chicago" Monee, IL Uplink Site
15xx "Raleigh" Mount Jackson, VA Uplink Site
16xx "Bethpage" Orange, NJ Uplink Site
17xx "Atlanta" Atlanta, GA Uplink Site
18xx "St Louis" St Louis, MO Uplink Site (KETC Transmitter Facility)
19xx "New Orleans" Jackson, MS Uplink Site (Possibly at WJTV Channel 12)

The uplink to downlink mapping is on my website:
http://jameslong.name/e615.html
Spotbeam Coverage and uplink sites are on a different page:
http://jameslong.name/e615s.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*48 changes seen 1/21/13 at 5:12pm ET (v28)*

*Package Flag Change*
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 21 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 119° TP 7 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 1/23/13 at 3:42pm ET (v11)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9852 BOWL added to 119° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9853 BOWL added to 110° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9853 BOWL added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
645 ALTHR Altahrir (Arabic) renamed ALKAH Altahrir (Arabic) (118° TP 12 SD Hidden)
655 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) renamed AHLY Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) (118° TP 31 SD Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
733 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Uplinks Removed*
4073 LTD2 removed from 110° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4076 LTD5 removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

8682 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 1/23/13 at 5:41pm ET (v12)*

*Uplinks Removed*
7218 WBGH (5) BINGHAMTON, NY (NBC) SV* removed from 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) (SD Watertown, NY market Hidden)
7769 WIPR2 (9) SAN JUAN, PR (PBS) removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD San Juan, PR market Hidden)

8680 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*48 changes seen 1/28/13 at 11:51am ET (v15)*

*Package Flag Change*
560 NBATV NBA TV 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
560 NBATV NBA TV 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
562 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
563 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
564 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
565 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
566 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
567 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
568 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
569 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 16 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
570 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
571 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
572 NBA NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9563 NBA (563 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9567 NBA (567 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9568 NBA (568 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9569 NBA (569 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9570 NBA (570 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)
9572 NBA (572 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was HD Preview)

8680 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*12 changes seen 1/29/13 at 4:56pm ET (v24)*

*LName/Text Change*
19900 BMG01 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Watch over 3,000 movies from EPIX at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch over 3,000 movies from Epix at dishonline.com)
19900 BMG01 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Watch over 3,000 movies from EPIX at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch over 3,000 movies from Epix at dishonline.com)
19900 BMG01 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Watch over 3,000 movies from EPIX at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch over 3,000 movies from Epix at dishonline.com)
19902 BMG03 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Cinemax at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Cinemax at dishonline.com)
19902 BMG03 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Cinemax at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Cinemax at dishonline.com)
19902 BMG03 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Cinemax at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Cinemax at dishonline.com)
19906 BMG07 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Starz at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)
19906 BMG07 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Starz at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)
19906 BMG07 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from Starz at dishanywhere.com* (was 1E000 Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com)
19908 BMG09 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishanywhere.com/latino.* (was 1E000 Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishonline.com/latino.)
19908 BMG09 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishanywhere.com/latino.* (was 1E000 Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishonline.com/latino.)
19908 BMG09 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishanywhere.com/latino.* (was 1E000 Ve mas peliculas y programas de television en dishonline.com/latino.)

8680 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*48 changes seen 1/30/13 at 4:16am ET (v28)*

*Preview Status Change*
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9526 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended
9508 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 HD - Preview Ended
9508 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 HD - Preview Ended
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4109 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4109 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4192 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4192 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4305 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4305 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4491 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
4957 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
5523 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5531 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
5531 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 72.7° TP 11 (instead of 129° TP 23)
5538 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5538 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 72.7° TP 6 (instead of 129° TP 32)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 110° TP 22)
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 110° TP 22)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 72.7° TP 4 (instead of 129° TP 24)

8680 Channels

*38 changes seen 1/30/13 at 4:56am ET (v29)*

*Reference EPG Change*
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4102 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4109 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4109 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4192 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4192 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4305 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4305 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4358 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4491 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4738 NBATV NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
4957 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
5523 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 24)
5531 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
5531 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9471 on 129° TP 23 (instead of 72.7° TP 11)
5538 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
5538 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9526 on 129° TP 32 (instead of 72.7° TP 6)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
5552 NBATV (156 HD) NBA TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 24)
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9418 on 110° TP 22 (instead of 72.7° TP 24)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)
9509 NBATV (560 HD) NBA TV 72.7° TP 4 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-01 - EPG linked to Ch 9508 on 129° TP 24 (instead of 72.7° TP 4)

8680 Channels

*109 changes seen 1/30/13 at 3:41pm ET (v02)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
773 UDAYA Udaya TV (Kannada) added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
774 ZEEKA Zee Kannada added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
775 ETVKN ETV Kannada (India) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
776 TV9KN TV9 Kannada added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
793 MRNGA Ekushey Television (Bangla) added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
907 WNBC (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
908 KNTV (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
909 WCBS (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
910 KPIX (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
911 WABC (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
912 KGO (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
913 WNYW (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
914 KTVU (AAD Distant) added to 119° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
915 PBS PBS National Feed added to 119° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
915 PBS PBS National Feed added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 8 Ch 915
916 WPIX (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (-01) - Regional Restriction
918 KTLA (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
919 CW The CW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (-01) - Regional Restriction
919 CW The CW added to 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 919
5752 TWCT added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Preview) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
7409 WICD (15) added to 119° 3sB13 (Springfield) (SD Champaign/Springfield, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (15-01)
6396 KTXD (47 HD) GREENVILLE, TX added to 129° 2s41 (NE Texas) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (47-01)
6396 KTXD (47 HD) GREENVILLE, TX added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Dallas, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (47-01)
7419 KGFE (19) GRAND FORKS, ND (PBS) added to 110° 23s32 (East Dakotas) (SD Fargo, ND market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (19-01)
5266 KMBH (60 HD) HARLINGEN, TX (PBS) added to 129° 4s52 (South Texas) (HD Harlingen/Brownsville, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (60-01)
6412 WGEN (8 HD) KEY WEST, FL added to 129° 2s54 (South Florida) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (8-01)
7127 NWCN (2 Local) NORTHWEST CABLE NEWS added to 110° 18s40 (East Washington) (SD Missoula, MT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6381 KMYU (12 HD) ST. GEORGE, UT (MYTV) added to 129° 3s18 (Utah) (HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (12-01)
9238 KSFY2 (36) SIOUX FALLS, SD (ABC) added to 110° 23s32 (East Dakotas) (SD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (36-02)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
873 BEIN2 beIN Sport 2 added to 119° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
873 BEIN2 beIN Sport 2 added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 15 Ch 873
4823 BEIN2 beIN Sport 2 added to 119° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4823 BEIN2 beIN Sport 2 added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 15 Ch 4823
19909 BMG10 added to 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19909 BMG10 added to 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19909 BMG10 added to 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
4295 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel added to 110° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9483
4295 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9483
4299 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614
4299 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9614
4357 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel added to 110° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9483 - Regional Restriction
4370 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network added to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
4370 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network added to 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
4449 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America added to 110° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 30 Ch 9457 - Regional Restriction
4457 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network added to 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction

*Channels Moved*
6712 KSHB (41 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (NBC) SV* moved from 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) to 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) (SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Channels Renamed*
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel renamed MOVIE DISH Cinema (110° TP 2 SD Preview)
125 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel renamed MOVIE DISH Cinema (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9848 VIDIT Video Italia renamed RAIPR RAItalia Video (118° TP 29 SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6711 KTVOD (33 Local) KIRKSVILLE, MO (CBS) 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6713 KYOU (15 Local) OTTUMWA, IA (FOX) 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Preview Status Change*
9800 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Preview
9799 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Preview
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 110° TP 22 HD Instant Order Preview - Popup 19910 Added
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview - Popup 19910 Added
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network 72.7° TP 26 HD Instant Order Preview
9802 TVBSL TV Brazil International 118° TP 8 SD Preview
9805 BAND BAND International 118° TP 6 SD Preview
9806 BANDN BAND News 118° TP 18 SD Preview
9868 ABO Africa 24 (African) 118° TP 25 SD Preview

*Reference EPG Change*
9595 PBS PBS National Feed 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 8 Ch 915 (instead of Ch 249)

*Other Changes*
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 110° TP 21 SD Preview - Popup 19903 Added
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Preview - Popup 19903 Added
249 PBS PBS National Feed 119° TP 8 SD Hidden
249 PBS PBS National Feed 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden
251 WPIX (Special Feed) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (-01)
252 KTLA (Special Feed) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden
254 CW The CW 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (-01)
254 CW The CW 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden
4921 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
4925 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Popup 19909 Added
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Popup 19909 Added
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Popup 19909 Added
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Popup 19909 Added
396 OTDCH Outdoor Channel 119° TP 20 SD Instant Order - Popup 19910 Added
396 OTDCH Outdoor Channel 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19910 Added
395 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 110° TP 16 SD Instant Order - Popup 19910 Added
395 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19910 Added
6710 KTVO (3 Local) KIRKSVILLE, MO (ABC) 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
803 UDAYA Udaya TV (Kannada) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
643 ZEEKA Zee Kannada 118° TP 1 SD Hidden
783 TV9KN TV9 Kannada 118° TP 8 SD Hidden
905 ETVKN ETV Kannada (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
750 MRNGA Ekushey Television (Bangla) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
241 WNBC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
243 WCBS (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
245 WABC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
247 WNYW (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
242 KNTV (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
244 KPIX (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
246 KGO (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden
248 KTVU (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden

*Local Channel Info Added*
6710 KTVO Market Flag: *0F8D 00 8D* Network Name: *abc*
6711 KTVOD Market Flag: *0F8D 00 8D* Network Name: *cbs*
6712 KSHB Market Flag: *0F8D 00 8D* Network Name: *nbc*
6713 KYOU Market Flag: *0F8D 00 8D* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
773 UDAYA LName: *UDAYA*
915 PBS LName: *PBS*
19901 BMG02 Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies and shows from HBO at dishanywhere.com*
19903 BMG04 Text: 1E000 *Watch thousands of hit movies for free at dishanywhere.com*
19904 BMG05 Text: 1E000 *Watch more of your favorite content at dishanywhere.com*
19909 BMG10 Text: 1E000 *Watch Big Ten Network live on your computer at dishanywhere.com.*
19910 BMG11 Text: 1E000 *Free preview until 2/26! Order the Outdoor Sports Pack to enjoy year-round. Visit mydish.com/outdoor*

*Uplinks Removed*
19911 BMG12 removed from 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19911 BMG12 removed from 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19911 BMG12 removed from 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19912 BMG13 removed from 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19912 BMG13 removed from 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19912 BMG13 removed from 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19913 BMG14 removed from 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19913 BMG14 removed from 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
19913 BMG14 removed from 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden)
7369 WAZE (19 Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (CW) removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (SD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
7369 WAZE (19 Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (CW) removed from 77° TP 20 (SD MPEG4 Evansville, IN market Hidden)
6715 KSHB (41) KANSAS CITY, MO (NBC) SV* removed from 119° 2sA08 (Kansas City) (SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO market Hidden)

8713 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 1/30/13 at 6:56pm ET (v03)*

*Other Changes*
6491 KFOR (4 HD Local) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (NBC) 129° 9s36 (Oklahoma) HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 4 HD Local PartTime)

8713 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 1/31/13 at 2:21pm ET (v10)*

*Channels Now Available*
9852 BOWL 119° TP 15 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9853 BOWL 110° TP 19 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9853 BOWL 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*

8713 Channels


----------

